

Happy Pi Day!  - PStamatiou

That is all.<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi
======
jgrahamc
For Europeans the same time 3/14 1:59.26 is 14/3 1:59.26. Expression as two
numbers we have

    
    
      3.1415926
      1.4315926
    

The different between those two numbers is the cube root of 5.

------
glasner
A funny story..

My girlfriend is student teaching and taking her fourth grade class to the
museum for pi day. Yesterday, one of her students (the worst behaving one w/
the most hands off parents) said her mom was coming for the field trip..

Her mom didn't want to miss free pie!

My girlfriend then finds out the entire class thinks they're going for pie
day!

------
technoguyrob
Here's a Wikipedia article I wrote about a year ago on an interesting
"property" of pi:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feynman_point>

~~~
Darmani
'It is named after physicist Richard Feynman, who once stated during a lecture
he would like to memorize the digits of π until that point, so he could recite
them and quip "nine nine nine nine nine nine and so on."'

Over the past month or so, I did exactly that.

Thanks for the article! It gave me a great Pi Day goal.

------
kryptos
Has anyone seen the film 'pi'?If not, this would be a fine day to see it!

~~~
rms
Great movie! I'm a big fan of the director Darren Aronofsky, I would recommend
his other works _Requiem for a Dream_ and _The Fountain_ if you haven't seen
them.

~~~
kingnothing
Be sure to not have any sharp objects, guns, bottles of narcotics, or any
other way to kill yourself around after watching Requiem if you haven't seen
it yet.

In fact, you might want to go ahead and buy a kitten and call someone to tell
them you'll need them to come over for a big hug in about two hours right
after you pop that DVD in.

------
yangyang42
Thanks for the reminder... "March 14 also happens to be Albert Einstein's
birthday."

~~~
Tygerdave
ThinkGeek.com is celebrating them both

------
ivankirigin
CMU always had a great time with this. Chalked digits of pi went all across
the campus. <http://piday.spacebar.org/2003/>

------
ljlolel
I made a site where you can learn hundreds of digits of pi really easily using
the method of loci. I opened sourced the code:

[http://www.jperla.com/blog/2008/03/14/learn-100-digits-of-
pi...](http://www.jperla.com/blog/2008/03/14/learn-100-digits-of-pi-at-
lightning-speed/)

------
sanj
A couple of years back, when my son turned 3.1415 year's old, I had a Pi-day
party for him! Adding to the confusion, I went to the local grocery store and
bought everything that had the word pie in it: apple, peach, pizza, spinach...

yum.

------
sanj
I wish that the bakers and the mathematicians would get duke it out and settle
this:

<http://www.piecouncil.org/national.htm>

------
henning
here is a benchmark involving computing streaming digits of pi.

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/gp4/benchmark.php?test=pid...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/gp4/benchmark.php?test=pidigits&lang=all)

the lesson i take from the results is if all you're doing is calling a C
library (gmp) anyway, it doesn't really matter whether you're using C or
Python.

------
kingnothing
Pi day and the celebration for St. Patrick's Day falling on the same date?

Happy Green Pi Day!

------
mleonhard
3.14159265...

~~~
aneesh
3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 :)

~~~
yangyang42
[http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/031208/how-many-digits-
of...](http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/031208/how-many-digits-of-pi-do-you-
know.gif)

=p

~~~
aneesh
touche

------
pius
One of my favorite days. :)

------
PStamatiou
today is also steak & bj day..

